# Musik gesucht!



## Gaggle27 (3. Juni 2012)

Moin Leute, 

Ich suche Musik die so RICHTIG abgeht! Etwas sowas in die Richtung, wie dieser Mix:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OsD7Mz_oCE
Sollen halt gute Bässe und so drin sein. Hat die Musik eine bestimmte Kategorie oder Bezeichnung?

Danke schonmal für alle Antworten.
MfG Gaggle27

Achja: falls  jemand den Film Project x gesehen, weiß er welche Bässe und Musik ich meine...


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Juni 2012)

das hier geht verdammt hart.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWmGdlIhIQ8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5I8YzxpdALg

btwm ich würde wenigstens den titel deines beispielmixes für die menschen richtig lesbar machen, sonst bekommst du weiter so ne vorschläge.


----------



## Gaggle27 (3. Juni 2012)

So ich hab es jetzt mal berichtigt  ja die musik hört sich ganz cool an. hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge oder die Kateorie solcher musik?


----------



## Sesfontain (3. Juni 2012)

solcher musik, also deines startposts bezüglich?
wenn ja, dann höre dir bei beatport mal die releases von dim mak an, oder schau, was atrak sonst noch produziert. nennenswert wären außerdem steve aoki, bart b more. etc.
das genre heißt electro-house.

falls du mehr jumpup willst (die lieders aus meinem vorigen post) sag bescheid


----------



## Gaggle27 (3. Juni 2012)

Sesfontain schrieb:
			
		

> solcher musik, also deines startposts bezüglich?
> wenn ja, dann höre dir bei beatport mal die releases von dim mak an, oder schau, was atrak sonst noch produziert. nennenswert wären außerdem steve aoki, bart b more. etc.
> das genre heißt electro-house.
> 
> falls du mehr jumpup willst (die lieders aus meinem vorigen post) sag bescheid



Ja ich werde mir das mal morgen anhören vielen dank. Ich komm wieder auf dich zurück. Einige Soundtracks von Project x sind übrigens auch richtig nice. Ich mag die geilen Bässe so gerne. Da lass ich dann immer das Haus schön beben 

Ich hab gerade noch das hier gefunden auch sehr Nice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rl9j6ZzUn0o das Musikinstrument wurde perfekt mit elektronischer Musik gemixt! So mag ich das.

Hat vielleicht noch jemand ein paar gute Lieder am Start?


----------

